# Centerboard for Morgan 34



## m34 (Jul 25, 2001)

I have a Morgan 34 which was built in 1968. The cable on the centerboard was slack so I had the boat hauled. They discovered that the centerboard had broken. I was in rough weather two weeks ago but can''t believe that the bronze 260 pound centerboard would break. It is the original. I need help to find another centerboard or where would I go to get another new or used--pros and cons on new and used. Is it safe to sail without one.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Ahoy, m34. Just a thought. Check around your area, yellow pages and such, and see if
there is a foundry in your area. Very often
there are small foundries about that we don''t know about. Ask them if they can recast with your metal and what they would
charge. It''s worth a shot.

dhd


----------



## Guest (Jul 25, 2001)

More often than not the pin fails rather then the board itself. The Morgan 34 pointed quite nicely for a boat of that era with the board down. They don''t go to windward worth a darn without a centerboard. I remember cutting a mudflat in a Morgan 34 (might have been a 30 since I raced on each in those days.) The board touched so we pulled it up and proceeded to slide sidewards right out into the current (and the boat ahead''s lee)that we were trying to stay out of.

The board also represented a little of the ballast. The board was probably bronze plate and would need to be cut to shape. I would contact Charlie Morgan in St. Petersberg Fla and see if he has the drawings for that centerboard. It might be covered by insurance since it was lost in heavy weather through an unknown means.

Jeff


----------



## Guest (Jul 25, 2001)

I think Charlie Morgan can be reached through Morgan''s Landing (800) 922-4887, (fax) (727) 894-8983.

Jeff


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

JeffH: Do they allow permanent live aboards
at Morgan''s? Live aboard marinas are getting
scarce as hen''s teeth. Buzzard''s Roost where
I lived aboard in Charleston has quit. Only
those already there can stay and when they are gone its over there, too. It just isn''t
right the way they treat boat people any more.

dhd


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

correction: "where I lived (past tense) aboard..."


----------



## Guest (Jul 25, 2001)

I have no idea whether Morgan''s Landing allows live aboards since I now live in Annapolis, Maryland. Sorry.
Jeff


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Sorry, Jeff. Didn''t know where you lived.
Thought maybe you knew the guy.

dhd


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

To anser your question,no Morgan''s landing does not have slips available except for boats they are selling. It is ran by Sally 
Morgan. They are very nice folks.
My 34 has a fiberglass board which according to practical sailor is preferd. It may not be as hard to have someone make you a glass board.
I sail my 34 Morgan off the east coast of fl.and I haven''t noticed much difference board up or down.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

i ran into tigger in bermuda . a tartan 37 that had made a circumnavigation. when i started to ask them about centerboard maintenance ( i had a problem with mine) they said they also had a problem with thirs so they glassed the centerboard well closed. well i guess if you can sail around the world that way what can you say?
eric


----------



## Guest (Aug 28, 2001)

You can say, that Tartan made a model of the 37 that they called the shoal draft model. It was the same as the CB model but without the CB. It did not sell well and was quickly dropped. I have sailed on a Tartan 37 with the centerboard stuck in the up position. The boat lost its otherwise sterling windward performance and did not tack as reliably in heavier air and a chop as it did with the board down. 

In the kind of confined sailing areas that many coastal sailors end up sailing in the difference would turm a boat with nice sailing characteristics int a boat that could drive you crazy. 

People have gone most most of the way around the world in all kinds of unsuitable craft (Webb Chiles open boat for example) but that does not prove that sailing a boat designed to use a centerboard without using it is a good idea. 

Jeff


----------



## christopherperagine (Feb 23, 2007)

*Morgan34 centerboard*

2years ago I bought a 1967 M34 in Portland, Oregon and sailed her up to Seattle.
Owned a Shaw24 yawl for 25 years so am aware of the virtues&c. of CCA keel/centerboard boats. 
However I was mightily disappointed to discover that simply bouncing the board on a sand shoal while entering Marrowstone Island's Mystery Bay caused the s.s. tube section of the pennant to be bent - and, as I did not know that this had happened, this bent tube breached the cutlass bearing tube when I winched up the centerboard - causing a wateroverthefloorboards moment a half hour later when we were offshore.
Aaargh. 
Is this installation out-of-spec somehow? 
Or is there no way to avoid having the s.s. tube laying within the well where it can be pulverized by any sudden upswing of the board!?????

Thanks.
cP


----------



## mike dryver (May 13, 2006)

JeffH you didn't say what is broken on the board. a welding/machine shop can usually braze bronze with no prob. they should be able to repair yours?


----------



## pigslo (Nov 22, 2004)

6/12 year old thread alert. 44 in dog years.
pigslo


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Cp
I see this is a new post for your question. Sailnet has a Morgan site and your subject has been lived and re-lived many times. I believe Larry Dill on the site actually posted a mechanical fix for the Morgan 34 centerboard. So sign up and look in the archives or add a post and more than you ever wanted to know about your M34 will be at your fingertips.
Good Luck,
John


----------



## IslandRaider (Oct 6, 2006)

Are you sure it is bronze?? the 64' I have has an Iron DB box glassed over and an Iron DB which I have just removed and pitched in favor of building a stainless reinforced fiberglass DB. and the cost was resonable. Used the old DB for a template.


----------



## christopherperagine (Feb 23, 2007)

Valdare said:


> Cp
> I see this is a new post for your question. Sailnet has a Morgan site and your subject has been lived and re-lived many times. I believe Larry Dill on the site actually posted a mechanical fix for the Morgan 34 centerboard. So sign up and look in the archives or add a post and more than you ever wanted to know about your M34 will be at your fingertips.
> Good Luck,
> John


dear john,
thank you very much
i'm new to a list such as this
and i may call on you again if i cannot find larry dill &c..
thanks again
cP


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

*morgan centerboard*

I have a 67 morgan 34 that I am scraping. It has a centerboard in good shape. Want to buy it?


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

need a rig? or any sails?


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

Hornet-

It would really help if you said where you were located... since shipping a centerboard that weighs in excess of several hundred pounds is generally a loser today.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

do you have a mast & where are you located?


----------



## Movingrightalong... (Apr 14, 2017)

christopherperagine said:


> 2years ago I bought a 1967 M34 in Portland, Oregon and sailed her up to Seattle.


Christopher, do you happen to know what happened to your 67 M34? I'd imagine that there aren't that many Morgans in the PNW, and I'm wondering if you ended up with the one I sold in Seattle in 2005. At the time she had a black hull, bronze board, newfound metals ports, a linear galley, and Atomic 4 power.


----------



## Barquito (Dec 5, 2007)

Looks like Chistopher hasn't posted anything in 14 years.


----------

